# .45 Advice



## Mad Bolivian (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a .45 auto concealable, and need some suggestions on makes and models.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

G36, Colt new agent or you could look at the Glocks in .45 GAP


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Springfield XDS (if you can find one), Kahr P45 & PM45 are three other good comfortable carry options in the $500+ price range.

If you are on a tight budget, the Taurus PT145 and the Bersa Thunder in 45 are reliable shooters at more affordable prices ($325-350).


----------



## Mad Bolivian (Feb 6, 2009)

Not interested in Glock, but that Colt new agent is a beauty. Is there anything comparable to the colt but a little less pricey?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The ATI Titan is comparable in size. They are made in the same Philipine factory that Rock River, Remington, Citadel, and countless others with different roll marks are produced. Fit and finish are surprisingly good.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/75564


----------



## Mad Bolivian (Feb 6, 2009)

What information do you have on Kahr CW 45. I received a quote on the PM 45 at 780.00. Kahr makes a number of nice 45s.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The CW45 is essentially the same as the P45 - just with less final machining on the slide, resulting in the lower cost. You can find Kahrs for much less than what was quoted to you -- check out the gun auction websites and the other numerous gun forums forprivate sales.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

wait and find an XDS, best carry 45 ever made in my eyes

my main gripe with most others, is grip is too long


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

*bfisher1970 posted the following*



*FS/FT: Like New Kimber Eclipse Custom II* 
I have a 1 month old Kimber Eclipse Custom II It has exactly 100 rounds through it and it functioned perfectly for every shot. It has a Kimber Magwell and Kimber black & silver laminated wood flat bottom grips with the Kimber logo. Includes one stock Kimber magazine (I actually used this one to shoot the 100 flawless rounds), Kimber case, barrel bushing wrench, and everything else that came with it and a pro-shooter soft padded bag with magazine pouches.
This pistol is the most accurate pistol I have ever shot!!!!
I really hate to sell it, but I’m selling to get a couple of less expensive 1911s so I can take my son shooting with me. 



Caliber: .45 ACP
Magazine capacity: 8
Full-length guide rod
Material: Stainless steel
Finish: Brush polished (flats)
Front strap checkering
Front serrations
Barrel length (inches): 5
Barrel material: Steel, match grade
Stainless steel match grade bushing
Meprolight Tritium 3-dot night sight, fixed
Radius (inches): 6.8
Premium aluminum, match grade trigger
Factory setting (approximate pounds): 4.0 - 5.0
I'm leaving for a trip on Wed. and would like to move this before I go so here is the rock bottom price....
*$1200* cash FTF in Pensacola with bill of sale. 
($1125 if you don't want the magwell)

I'm losing $135 at this price so please don't offer any less




Partial trade for less expensive 1911 or Glock 19


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Heres a new design pocket size 45, pricey of course. Nice backup piece.

http://heizerfirearms.com/


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

uggggh...I'll pass on that one!


----------



## Mad Bolivian (Feb 6, 2009)

That ATIGFX45TIB FX1911 on www.budsgunshop.com is a fine looking hand gun...and at a really good price. I read a lot of reviews on it and it seems they either loved it or hated it, and those that found fault apparently didn't know much about hand guns. 

The *Kimber Eclipse Custom II* is a really nice gun...but well out of my ball park pricewise. 

The Heiser is a great concept-gun, but, firing two .45 rounds at the same time seems a little much for my rather small hands. I wouldn't get the aluminum version and the titanium version starts at 700.00 I think.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got the Springfield XD S. Range report to follow.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

helo_hunter said:


> Just got the Springfield XD S. Range report to follow.


Anyone around here have them in stock? I'm guessing that you had it shipped in! Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Got it thru GunBroker.com. Will have it at ERGC tomorrow afternoon. Come on by and shoot it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the offer to try it out. Actually, I just worked a trade deal to pick up an XDS tomorrow morning. I'll be able to compare the P938, Shield 40 and XDS to each other with range report soon.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

scubapro said:


> Thanks for the offer to try it out. Actually, I just worked a trade deal to pick up an XDS tomorrow morning. I'll be able to compare the P938, Shield 40 and XDS to each other with range report soon.


Kewl. The 938 kind of has me in a holding pattern on a new purchase. It seems to be pocketable.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It is pocketable -- wareagle50 set me up with a Remora pocket holster yesterday (he's a local dealer for Remora). It rides jut as comfortable as my DB9 did, and my Rohrbaugh R9S did before that.


----------

